# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Test 400 and tren hex question

## JONESC15

Hey, looking for an answer to this question.. 

I am currently about 6 weeks into this cycle:-

600mgs - test 400
225mgs - tren hex aka parabolan 

Planning on doing another 3-4 weeks

I am back playing sport in mid August where random testing take place.. I will be off the tren for
10 weeks and the test for 8 weeks

My question is will my blood/urine levels have returned to a normal level having been off for 8-10 weeks on either and would I pass a test or not? How do steroid tests actually work, do they originally check test levels and then if they are high do they then do specific tests for different steroids ? Or is there just one test that alllllllll roids will show up in?

Thanks for any help!!

----------


## [email protected]

Test 400

(Testosterone + 3 esters)
[17b-hydroxy-4-androsten-3-one]
Testosterone base +enanthate + cypionate ester. + propionate este
Formula (base): C19 H28 O2
Formula (ester)
Propionate: C3H6O2
Cypionate: C8 H14 O2
Enanthate: C7 H12 O
Molecular Weight: 412.6112
Molecular Weight (base): 288.429
Molecular Weight (ester)
Propionate: 74.0792
Cypionate: 132.1184
Enanthate: 130.1864
Melting Point (base): 155C
Effective Dose (Men): 200-2000mg+ week.
Effective Dose (Women): Not recommended
Active life: 8 day
*Detection Time: Up to 3 months*
Anabolic /Androgenic ratio: 100/100

Trenbolone Acetate Profile

(17beta-Hydroxyestra-4,9,11-trien-3-one)
(Trenbolone Base + Acetate Ester)
Formula: C20 H24 O3
Molecular Weight: 312.4078
Molecular Weight (base): 270.3706
Molecular Weight (ester):60.0524
Formula (base): C18 H22 O2
Formula (ester): C2 H4 O2
Melting Point (base): 183-186C
Melting Point (ester):16.6C
Manufacturer: Cattle implants, British Dragon, Various
Effective Dose (Men):50-150mg ED
Effective Dose (Women): Not recommended
Active life: 2-3 days
* Detection Time: 5 months*
Anabolic/Androgenic ratio: 500/500

You may want to rethink your being off cycle for only 8-10 weeks. Tren has a detection time of 5 months. These were copied from the steroid profiles page. It's not necessarily the normal blood levels that are being tested for. It's the metabolites left over from the compound that shows up on the positive test results.

----------


## *Admin*

I assume they will be testing for steroids ? Or doing a standard rec drug panel? Do you know?


With steroid testing they generally test for a specific drug as it is expensive to test for multiple drugs.

Rec drugs they have a basic screening panel for and will test further if you test positive.

----------

